# Eco-Friendly Hair Care



## HairEgo (May 16, 2009)

Everyone knows that 'Going Green' is huge, and definetly not going away any time soon....a lot of hair care companies have jumped on the Green bandwagon and come out with eco-friendly products...take a look below:

Tigi - Love, Peace &amp; The Planet







This line created by Tigi uses 50% post consumer recycled material and the bottles and tubes are 100% recyclable. The entire line contains no animal by-products with the exception of Bees Wax! Tigi/Bedhead famously known for their heavily perfumed products has decided to use no artifical dyes or fragrances for their new line - which is a huge step for Tigi. The shampoo is Parabean free as well as Laurel and Laureth Sulfate free.

I just got samples of this line today; The scent is very earthy yet clean smelling...the true test will be when I use the line tommorow.

Rusk - Go Green Tools











This concept is pretty cool; Rusk is one of the first companies out there to come out with 'Green' hair appliances. You wouldnt really think your blow dryer or flat iron has much of an impact on the enviorment, but it actually does.

The flat iron features a 9 inch eco-friendly power supply cord (im not sure how a cord can be eco-friendly), Minimal packaging that is made out of 100% recycled paper, the body of the iron is pant free which lessens the harsh impacts on the enviorment and it features a petroleum free flat surface which helps conserve oil consumption.

The Go Green Blow Dryer has much of the same benefits as the flat iron; the main difference is that Rusk has found a way to still have the dryer be powerful, but using 26% less energy then a typical hair dryer.

Sexy Hair Concepts - Sexy Organics






Sexy hair has come out with a full line of up to 95% Certified Organic products (each product the percentage is different, it states the percentage on the bottle); the line includes Shampoo, Conditioner, Moisture Boost, Treatment, Mousse and Leave-in Conditioner. The line is parabean and sulfate free. The bottles are recyclable.

What do you think? Will you be going green with your hair care?


----------



## Ozee (May 16, 2009)

I think its great idea, all my cleaning products in home are by a company called Earth, and i try hard to do the green thing. I'll be looking forward to your reviews after you test them


----------



## HairEgo (May 16, 2009)

I've already reviewed the Sexy line....I really cant wait to test out that flat iron!!


----------



## Ozee (May 16, 2009)

your too darn quick for me lol

Its hard to keep up when your country is upside down..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (May 16, 2009)

I've just started using a new line called Davroe, I must say I'm quite impressed! They're a plant based, vegan friendly hair line and their products just smell just yummy!

DAVROE Australia Official Site


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 16, 2009)

i want the flat iron, bad.

maybe mine will crap out soon, heres to hoping.

as for being enviromentally friendly, i have been trying to do that for a while but sometimes the good old fashioned chemichals work a little better


----------



## Noir Sakura (May 16, 2009)

The bag looks interesting. I'd like that. I don't use blow dryers and I love my iron so I probably wouldn't go for those. The Moisture Boost product sounds interesting but I'd have to see the ingredient list first because some natural/organic ingredients make me breakout =(


----------



## HairEgo (May 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want the flat iron, bad.
maybe mine will crap out soon, heres to hoping.

as for being enviromentally friendly, i have been trying to do that for a while but sometimes the good old fashioned chemichals work a little better

Got the flat iron and blow dryer today. The flat iron is out of this world....it works fantastic. The one complaint I do have about the iron is that becuase it has a white finish, when I used it to curl my hair, the iron is now a pinkish colour at the parts that my hair touched. Its not cute....I dont think I would use it on clients but for personal use its great. 
The blow dryer was so-so. I'm used to heavy, duty motors and powerful airflow....I would definetly reccomend it for personal use but for use in the salon, I'd probably not go with this one.

Originally Posted by *Noir Sakura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The bag looks interesting. I'd like that. I don't use blow dryers and I love my iron so I probably wouldn't go for those. The Moisture Boost product sounds interesting but I'd have to see the ingredient list first because some natural/organic ingredients make me breakout =( I have the bag, the handels are made out of bamboo and the bag itself is made out of some kid of roughm grassy textured material...cant quite think of the name


----------



## Adrienne (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review Gina.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 17, 2009)

maybe rafia? or burlap?


----------



## Roxie (May 17, 2009)

Sounds great


----------



## magosienne (May 17, 2009)

I'm interested in those tigi products, and the green hair tools look neat.

A more eco friendly tip for you guys is maybe try a shampoo bar, it saves the bottles. Lush says with one shampoo bar you save three 250ml bottles, it's interesting.

For the bag i vote for something like rafia, it looks solid, definitely something i'd use after to carry groceries.


----------



## HairEgo (May 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For the bag i vote for something like rafia, it looks solid, definitely something i'd use after to carry groceries. I still have no clue....Its a rough texture. The way the bamboo handels are shaped (weird rectangle) makes it difficult to hold the bag. Meh, it was free...what more can you ask for?! 





Mags, do you use the shampoo bars from Lush? How do they work...I've often wondered but never bought!


----------



## magosienne (May 17, 2009)

i'm sure you'll find some use for it. i tend to use cotton bag with long handles, so i can carry them on my shoulder.

Yes, i do. I wanted to do a review but i can't find the bar on Lush's website. It's called Reincarnation and is made of henna and morrocan clay. I love it, it foams easily and it leaves my hair clean. I'm a huge paranoid when it comes to greasy roots so i tend to wash my hair everyday, with this one it's every two days. The long haired ladies will appreciate a conditioner on the lengths.

One thing to be noticed is it's a "soap", so don't leave it where it can be wet accidentally, or it will melt and last less time.

And although it contains henna, don't expect to have more than a few reddish highlights from it.


----------

